# Introduction to PGMs : DVD Sneak Peek Comments



## lazersteve (Oct 27, 2007)

All,

Here' where you can post you comments to my latest video found here:

PGMs Video Introduction

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 27, 2007)

Something about i was the 1,000,000 visitor and that i had won a trip to disney world or something. 

Great video as usual Steve. I didn't have any problems viewing it. :wink: 
Where do you get all that stuff. Are them reels rejects ?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 27, 2007)

Ralph,

I'm glad you like the new video.

The scrap came from various sources: donated by members, ebay, my junk pile, and the reels were bought in a side deal on ebay.

Steve


----------



## Never_Evil (Oct 27, 2007)

Steve

Superb information on the video, I hope the rest of the DVD works out well.


----------



## Horst (Oct 28, 2007)

I have all the theory down, all the methods, flowcharts... Just something fascinating and reassuring about watching somebody else do it. Thats a good quality clip so far not too many gripes, cant wait to see it completed


A couple questions from somebody that enjoys devils advocate and guessing at whats going to go on
Why is the honeycomb so crushed up? I know I have no actual experience with catalytic converters but I have done some extensive reading and ended up with the impression that crushing a honeycomb to powder was always a bad idea - that it was practiced before people started to realize its just more efficient to throw a much larger chunk in - as small pieces just add a large filtering stage to the process

Any chance your going to go through the steps on separating the PGM? It is great to have palladium and platinum in a ball but so much better to have them separated out. This step is ALWAYS missing from what I read, eventually I annoyed an engineer enough he headed me in the right direction but my understanding is still dangerously incomplete. I know, I know, send it to somebody else - but if we all thought that this forum wouldn't exist

Anyways - enough of that devil game. Your video is off to a great start!


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 28, 2007)

Horst said:


> Why is the honeycomb so crushed up?



That's the way it was shipped to me. I bought the 10 pounds of material in the bag for $40 last year. I've been saving it to process and now I'm ready to do it.

The rest of the PGM DVD videos will *not all* be posted on the internet. A few of the videos will of course, but not the entire thing. There's just too much video, my monthly bandwidth usage charges for my website would go thru the roof if I posted the full length DVDs. Sometimes people don't realize that I'm paying a monthly fee so they can see my videos for free. That's why donations are so important.

Converting the videos from their original format to the format I post on the web is an involved process and I don't have enough free time to post them and also add them to the DVD layout. I'll post some of the testing procedures, but the processing will only be available on the DVD(s). 

The PGMs DVD may be so long that it requires two DVDs to hold all the PGM video I've accumulated. I've been working on the PGMs DVD production now for about a month and a half. I will most likely have it done by mid November (I know the date shifted again  ). 

The separation of Palladium and Platinum will be included in the video. If I run across any of the other PGMs in the course of the filming I will follow thru with their separation as well, as DVD space permits.

To make a DVD with menus, text animations and good quality is not an easy task. My skills and software for sound and video editing are getting better with time. Each DVD seems a little better than the previous one in my opinion.

The PGM introduction video was posted mainly to maintain interest in the forum and to let everyone know that I'm working diligently to provide quality information to our members. A day doesn't go by that I don't devote a minimum of 3 hours to the forum members in some way or another. 

It also lets everyone know what to expect from the upcoming DVD project.

Steve


----------



## Horst (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds great to me! I suspect you might find some rhodium while you are at work, from the people I have asked its in most every converter but usually in small enough amounts there is nothing to harvest if you cant run 100-150lbs of honeycomb through (but come tax time )

Are you going to sort it chemically? A ton of people recommended resin columns to me but thats something I have never used before - or seen done in person


----------



## Horst (Nov 10, 2007)

still on for mid November lazersteve?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 10, 2007)

I've had some set backs again in the timeline. My daughter's car blew the head recently and I had the wonderful duty of replacing it. I just finished the new head installation today, so I'm getting back on the videos tomorrow. Luckily this is a long weekend for me so I won't lose this weekend entirely.

I'm also still waiting for my custom made high temperature fused quartz crucibles to arrive. I ordered them a few weeks back so they should be in soon. I'll need these for the melting portion of the DVD. 

I'll be lucky to have the DVD ready by the end of November with the Holidays coming up and all. I promise you they are coming, and they will be my best videos to date. With the PGMs things are more critical and mistakes are expensive so I'm taking my time to be sure everything is right. 

The DVD will be well worth the wait.

Steve


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 10, 2007)

Count me in for one Steve! Can I pre order? 
Randy


----------

